# Venturi RDA By NeoVapeTek Review



## Alex (8/10/14)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (8/10/14)

Soon as theres a clone, i'm going to try and get one


----------



## Alex (8/10/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Soon as theres a clone, i'm going to try and get one



It looks like an interesting atty indeed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (8/4/15)

I think this Venturi RDA is going to be the new one to chase, already saw one at ECF parked on a Reo posted by RPadTV:


----------



## VapeSnow (8/4/15)

johan said:


> I think this Venturi RDA is going to be the new one to chase, already saw one at ECF parked on a Reo posted by RPadTV:
> 
> View attachment 24794


Looks really tall almost like a rta build


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kimbo (8/4/15)

I did a review a wile ago on this

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/venturi-clone-review.t7723/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (8/4/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Looks really tall almost like a rta build
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It's a deep well dripper with an inner bell cap (like a Kayfun). Airflow is adjusted by turning your drip tip which turns the inner bell cap.


----------



## johan (8/4/15)

kimbo said:


> I did a review a wile ago on this
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/venturi-clone-review.t7723/



Thanks , saw it now following your link. Don't know how I missed it, but it seems that I can't remember back to December 2014 .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

